# Ok, give me the works!



## elsaspet (May 30, 2006)

This is the same girl as in the "Hollywood Bridal" thread.  She's a newscaster in San Diego, so obviously I'm kinda nervous.  I honestly have no idea why she chose me.  Probably the lower price point in the Dallas Area.  Not cheap, but not crazy expensive either.  I really want your honest to God opinions.
Thanks!
Cindy

1.






2.





3.





4.





5.





6.


----------



## Corry (May 30, 2006)

I hope you know, I'm in awe of your work.


----------



## Oldfireguy (May 30, 2006)

Another great set and another great smile.  Not another dentist I hope.


----------



## elsaspet (May 30, 2006)

core_17 said:
			
		

> I hope you know, I'm in awe of your work.


 
I LOVE you Cory!!!!  You've ALWAYS been there for me and a ton of other people.  You made a tremendous impression early on.  You were so kind when I was taking crappy photos of dead ivy on the side of my house.  I'll never forget it.  You are everyone's cheerleader (the Paula Abdual of the forum), and you are one of the first to inspire me to reach further.  Saying what you said means the world to me.

Thank You!  Thank You!  Thank You!
Much Love,
Cindy


----------



## elsaspet (May 30, 2006)

fredcwdoc said:
			
		

> Another great set and another great smile. Not another dentist I hope.


 
Nope, not a Dentist.  This one is a newscaster.  That's why I am so nervous.  It wasn't a great shooting day.  The sun was horrid, I forgot how to set the high speed synch, and it was windy as all get out.  Normally I can walk away with about 50 safe bridals.  On this one the net was only 26 and I am soooooo bummed because she is just the coolest person on the planet and she really believes in me.  I wanted to Wow her.


----------



## Janet80 (May 30, 2006)

Wow those are really good!


----------



## ipon (May 30, 2006)

I like 1-4, they are well done..you do some great work.


----------



## Big Mike (May 30, 2006)

I really like #2, great capture of emotion.

#4 has a great feel to it, sort of reminds me of something out of Hollywood, long before I was born...it has a timeless quality.  It doesn't have that static feel that portraits often have...it feels more like a PJ/candid...but with the great light/setup of a portrait.  Great shot.  #5 is similar but doesn't quite have (for me) the same impact as #4.

#1 and #6 just are not doing it for me...the expression is just throwing me off.

#3 is very pretty...I like the mood you created.  Did you add any softness or diffuse glow here?


----------



## Oldfireguy (May 30, 2006)

_That's why I am so nervous_

I don't think I would worry to much.  You work is really good.  I've only been a forum member for a short time and your work has just gotten better and better.


----------



## elsaspet (May 30, 2006)

Hi Mike, thank you!  I don't care much for #6 either, but I like the color in the first.  Again, I might be a little heavy handed with the sat.
I added a highlight and glow to actually almost all of them.  She had seen a photo I did that I used that in and really liked it, so I repeated it for her.


----------



## elsaspet (May 30, 2006)

fredcwdoc said:
			
		

> _That's why I am so nervous_
> 
> I don't think I would worry to much. You work is really good. I've only been a forum member for a short time and your work has just gotten better and better.


 
Thank you Fredwdoc!  I've been working my butt off (14+ hour days) and I'm REALLY trying.  I just fall in love with these people and I know how important it is to them.  I might fall short a lot of the time, but I try very hard all of the time.


----------



## MightyLeeMoon (May 30, 2006)

2, 4 and 5 are absolutely fantastic!

Portraits is probably my favorite type of photography. But it'll be a while before I'm ready to show my work. Yours is very inspiring!


----------



## elsaspet (May 30, 2006)

Thank you so much Mighy LeeMoon!  Show your work! I post here to learn.  This is a great sounding board.
Many Hugs,
Cindy


----------



## terri (May 30, 2006)

I think it's obvious how much work you put into these, Cindy, and that's why your clients are probably very happy when they see your work.  

I like the way you are always trying different poses, and so many of them are spot-on. #4 and 5 are really great. #5 being my fave. :thumbup: Very dramatic. 

In #3....I'm not wild about the green in the open window over her head. I wonder how it would look to crop it out, right there at her headpiece, so the viewer looks straight into her eyes and great smile, and can't be distracted. What do you think?

Sometimes there's a mite too much PS work for me, but you can usually pull it off. :razz: Just personal preference. 

I actually like #6 - she's good looking enough to get away with the pose, and it looks un-touched and natural - nice shot.


----------



## Foffen (May 30, 2006)

I dig this series. It must be fun for a model working with a photographer like you.


----------



## elsaspet (May 30, 2006)

Hehe Teri, and all this time I spent trying to make that burned out shub green!  I totally agree though, and I'm so glad that you though of it, because I never thought to just get rid of it!
Thank you Thank you!!!!!!
You know what a fan I am of yours.  I wish you would sell your work here.  I love it!
Cindy


----------



## elsaspet (May 30, 2006)

Foffen said:
			
		

> I dig this series. It must be fun for a model working with a photographer like you.


 
Thank you so much Foffen, but she's not a model.  She a real bride.


----------



## Christie Photo (May 30, 2006)

1 and 5 for me.  It's the colors in the first that I like so much.  #5 is just damned fine work.  (and THAT'S why you booked this one.)

Pete


----------



## elsaspet (May 30, 2006)

Thank you Pete!  I LOVE your last photo and can't wait to see the rest!!!!!!  Wicked job my friend!
I REALLY wasn't sure about #5 because her eyes are closed, but I loved everything else.  I honestly don't know what works sometimes.  I just liked something about it.  You took me off the fence.  Thank you!


----------



## terri (May 30, 2006)

elsaspet said:
			
		

> Hehe Teri, and all this time I spent trying to make that burned out shub green! I totally agree though, and I'm so glad that you though of it, because I never thought to just get rid of it!
> Thank you Thank you!!!!!!
> You know what a fan I am of yours. I wish you would sell your work here. I love it!
> Cindy


So you're saying I picked the _one_ thing on that shot that you worked your butt off on, and advised you to crop it out?? :shock:  Sorry!! :blushing: 

My stuff here is (almost) always for sale.  It's only a PM away, if you're really interested in anything.


----------



## elsaspet (May 30, 2006)

Oh I didn't know that!  Yes, I've been interested in your work forever!   (hubby needs to cough up some dough!)


----------



## terri (May 30, 2006)

elsaspet said:
			
		

> Oh I didn't know that! Yes, I've been interested in your work forever! (hubby needs to cough up some dough!)


Well, thank you for that!   That is very flattering.


----------



## Holly (May 30, 2006)

These are great... 1 and 2 dont really do anything for me either  I really like 3 4 and 5,,, Number 6 ISNT bad, but I dont care for the angle..


----------



## danalec99 (May 30, 2006)

2 and 3 are my fav from the bunch.



			
				elsaspet said:
			
		

> she really believes in me. I wanted to Wow her.


You don't have to worry about that.


----------



## markc (May 30, 2006)

For my taste, 6 is ok, 1 is good, and the rest rock! Good stuff!


----------



## Alison (May 30, 2006)

#2 & 4 were my instant favorites. I think you captured her personality so well and she looks very relaxed. I really like #3 as well. What I always see in your work is dedication, and I know your clients can see it as well. I have truly enjoyed watching your work evolve over the past year. I remember the first weddings shots that you shared here, I think you were assisting someone else at the time. I knew that they weren't your style .... and I was right. Here you are having worked so hard and your style is simply stunning. Elegant, fun and on the edge in a very fantastic way. Once I am settled in Dallas (in the next few months) I would love to have the chance to watch you work


----------



## Xmetal (May 30, 2006)

3 and 5 are so _dreamy_

Awesome work as always.


----------



## elsaspet (May 30, 2006)

Holy Crap, Alison!  You are moving to Dallas?  IT'S ON GIRL!!!!!!!!!!  We are gonna have to definately do lunch and stuff, go shopping, take the dogs to the park and all that fun stuff.  I DEFINATELY want to shoot with you!!!!  You know how much I love you!!!!!!
When are you coming here?  I had no idea!


----------



## AprilRamone (May 30, 2006)

Ok, so I feel kind of silly critiquing your work because you are just getting to be so awesome Cindy, but here goes
1.) Way too tilted for my taste.  But, then again, I am normally just not a big fan of tilted pictures in general.  But, when I take a second look at it, I think it's pretty cool that the little sun looking architectural detail is in line with the corner of the frame. Also, are those two lines the ribbons from her bouquet?  I think they might look nicer if they were just hanging down normally.
2.) Love her expression!  The only thing that bothers me is that her hand looks really awkward.  Were you just trying to show off the ring?
3.) Once again, it might just be me and my weird Anti-Tilt aesthetics, but I'm just not digging it because of the tilt.  However, her face looks sooo beautiful in that one.
4.) I think this one is my favorite.  I really like that it almost doesn't look like a bridal at all.  I just LOVE the texture of that wall in both this and #5.  
5.) I really love everything about this one except for the pose.  It looks odd to me.  I keep looking at it trying to figure out how it could've been changed slightly to make it look better, but I can't figure it out.  
6.)  I'm sorry, but this is my least favorite one. (funny, it has a tilt lol) 
But, that's not the only reason I am just not very keen on it.  She looks really uncomfortable to me and her eyes look strained trying to look up at the camera.  Compositionally, it looks evenly divided into three equal horizontal lines

Thanks so much for posting...I learn so much from you.


----------



## elsaspet (May 30, 2006)

It's ok April!  That's exactly what I am looking for.  I shoot a lot, but many times I'm just messing around trying to find my groove.  I think I'm getting there, but I don't think I've found it quite yet.
The reason I like the tilty angle (and I know many don't) is because it screams editorial photography to me.  Ads and soforth.  This was a very "upscale" bride from a very trendy part of the county, so I whipped out "edgy", ie, "tilty" to send the message home.
I totally suck at posing.  Absolutely suck at it, so I make them dance.  Yep, I stole it from a Yervant DVD "Dancing with the Bride".  I just wait for them to hit something I think is natural and then I blast away. (I took 950 images to net 26)
This one was also a little different as she had told me that she liked a main image on my website.  I asked her about it a few times because the treatment I use makes the image "soft" even though it is sharp as a tack.  She loved it though, so I used it lots here.  It worked well with her as it also brought up the midbrights, and clipped the shadow detail.  She actually has a lot of grey in her hair so it helped a lot with that.
Overall, I love your critique, and I thank you for all the time you spent writing it.  That is exactly why I post here.  If you guys don't tell me, I don't know.  Hollywood Bridal is a prime example.


----------



## jemmy (May 30, 2006)

Oh my.... how good are YOU!!! These are (as per usual!) awesome shots.  #3 & #4 are 'probably' my faves but, heck, i love them ALL.  Did think that the hand in #2 looked a little weird (how picky!), and may have looked better hanging on to the rail? to show off the ring and look a little more natural??  Anyway, you know how much i love your work so i promise not to carry on too much!  But must ask..... sorry!..... is the highlight/glow a Kubota special???  Looks hot, you rock xxx


----------



## Corry (May 30, 2006)

elsaspet said:
			
		

> I LOVE you Cory!!!!  You've ALWAYS been there for me and a ton of other people.  You made a tremendous impression early on.  You were so kind when I was taking crappy photos of dead ivy on the side of my house.  I'll never forget it.  You are everyone's cheerleader (the Paula Abdual of the forum), and you are one of the first to inspire me to reach further.  Saying what you said means the world to me.
> 
> Thank You!  Thank You!  Thank You!
> Much Love,
> Cindy



Aaaw! Thanks! :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## JonK (May 31, 2006)

4 and 5 are absolutely rockin! nuthin I'd change about those two. 

first one...tho I am a serious tilter I think it's tilted just a tad too much and I find the green posts in the reflection distracting...think this would work better with a cleaner BG...also I would clone those flowers sticking in on the right. I'm only sayin all this cos I know u can take it  I really like her pose tho and the sharpness is bang on.

second one: like the treatment...little heavy for me...I like to dial it back so it just enriches the image without too much glow...just me. Also I'd crop some off the top...she's a bit low in the frame....stunning locations BTW!

Third: tilt is workin better on this one for me...the highlights seem on the verge of being blown tho...yer applying the 'ethereal glow' effect as I like to call it...correct me if i'm wrong

last one is ok...her expression isnt doing much for me and the blown highlight in the BG is distracting...but she's so hot it don't matter anyway  these would go equally well in a modelling magazine!

I just love the BG in 4 and 5.

great stuff cindy!!


----------



## Christie Photo (May 31, 2006)

elsaspet said:
			
		

> Holy Crap, Alison!  You are moving to Dallas?...  I had no idea!



I too hadn't heard.  Wow.  Gonna be a HUGE difference for you guys.  Good luck!

Pete


----------



## Redmouse (May 31, 2006)

Very beautiful pictures Cindy   I love your style and processing.  But I agree with April on the 6th one.  Do you maybe have one where her head is a tilted towards her left shoulder?


----------



## Karalee (May 31, 2006)

Im totally in love with 3! Its very classic. Its been amazing to watch you grow with wedding photography Cindy, thanks for the inspiration


----------

